# Got Paracord?



## GPS1504 (Dec 13, 2013)

The paracord bracelet has become a staple on people with survival in mind. It is convenient due to small size and ease of carrying while also allowing you to carry large amounts of paracord, which is quite valuable in a survival situation. Paracord (the real stuff, anyway) has a 550lb tensile strength along with inner strands of twine that each have a tensile strength of 50lbs.










The outer shell and interior twine can be used together or separately to help you through some tough times. If you roll your ankle in the middle of nowhere, you can take your bracelet apart and fashion yourself a sling. If you\'re stranded and hungry near water, you can create a fishing device both with a pull tab hook or a regular hook if you have one in your pack or tied into your paracord bracelet. Paracord bracelets can also be used to hide handcuff keys as well as other small accessories such as compasses and cutting tools.










It takes one foot of paracord to create a tied inch of bracelet, thus an eight inch bracelet has eight feet of cord in it. If you want to beef that up, you can buy or make a bracelet with a second or even third layer of paracord. All it takes to make this a reality is turning the bracelet around and tying cord back the way it came, covering the second or even third laying and giving yourself two or three times the amount of cord. A bracelet with three layers is known as a king cobra and packs plenty of cord for your survival needs.

Double Layer:









Triple Layer (King Cobra):









Another convenient way to carry paracord is in a rifle or shotgun sling. If you hunt for sustenance, carry your weapon with paracord. The same rule applies for slings as it does for bracelets-every tied inch equals a foot of paracord, so a 36 inch sling holds 36 feet. You can also double back over this two or three times to carry even more cord, but be warned that it will begin to get heavy.










Rope is always high on the list of survival necessities, and paracord is the best survival rope money can buy. If you do not have some, you need some. Paracord is a rope that is easy to carry so there is no excuse to exclude it or leave it behind. You never know when you will need the paracord you carry, to carry you.


----------

